# Post Fidel: DCs in Cuba?



## vivalour (Feb 19, 2008)

Tedpilot wrote: Destination Club in Cuba? 

Cuba is supposed to be a pretty nice place to enjoy. If they do manage to convert to a government that we're OK with then it will only be then that any DC would dare venture into the unknown. Having said that, it would be years before any of them take the plunge...too risky. Hopefully Cuba will accept capital input and tourism from the US and eventually become yet another warm playground for us all to enjoy.


----------



## vivalour (Feb 19, 2008)

Canada has had 62 years of formal diplomatic relations with Cuba, which is a popular and relatively inexpensive tourist destination for many Canadians. Neither Canada nor Europe have bought into the American trade embargo, now over 40 years old. So it's conceivable that a non-U.S.-based DC company might find Cuba interesting at some point.


----------



## johnmfaeth (Feb 19, 2008)

It would be a surprise if the US had any policy change under Raul Castro. 

It's strange that timeshares in Cuba have not been built to date. They are a European invention after all and non-US tourism seems somewhat robust. Are DC's as popular with Europeans?


----------



## Fern Modena (Feb 20, 2008)

There was a stock company which was publicly traded in Canada, Leisure Canada (www.leisurecanada.com) who had plans awhile back to build timeshares in Cuba.  I don't know if they did this or not.  

Fern


----------



## Sherpa (Feb 20, 2008)

johnmfaeth said:


> ............. Are DC's as popular with Europeans?



There are several DCs that have started in Europe over the last couple of years. They are all based in either the UK or Ireland and none are as big as the main US based DCs. 

Most of the larger US based DCs do have a few members from Europe.

Cheers


----------

